# ,  / > Alinco >   EMS-57 (Alinco)

## ra0wll

EMS-57 (Alinco),
     ?,      (), , -   ,      .  Alinco DR-135 c  .

----------


## ra0wll

,       .
  ,  ,   8-(

----------

?    - 135  , 130   ,   .     -    (    DR135).

----------


## RU6LM

-     .
      .
 UN9GW ,        .         .       .
 ,  ,     /.
 ,    .
    ,  .
 ,    .

----------


## ra0wll

> .


,      .

     ,
 ?,  - 1,1.

----------


## (RA6HCN)

!
     ,   . 
    ALINCO EMS-57  ,       : Alinco  DR-130, DR-135, DR-150, DR-430, DR-435, DR-510, DR-610 
       DR-610      Alinco DR-610     PTT,

  Up  Down. 
  r Lock ,   .
    DTMF  ,     EMS-12    .
        ?     -    ,  
     ?

----------

